# Parts source for a Troy-Bilt 42050



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

Is there any "secret" parts source to get parts for a Troy-Bilt 42050 snow blower? I need a gear case or impeller shaft as the impeller shaft broke off inside the gear case. I can't find either part anywhere.

I was going to buy an Ariens or Toro Professional model, but I can't see spending $2,300 for something that doesn't have steel as thick as my 20 year old Troy-Bilt. The Toro even has an aluminum gear case instead of cast iron.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

reader2580 said:


> Is there any "secret" parts source to get parts for a Troy-Bilt 42050 snow blower? I need a gear case or impeller shaft as the impeller shaft broke off inside the gear case. I can't find either part anywhere.
> 
> I was going to buy an Ariens or Toro Professional model, but I can't see spending $2,300 for something that doesn't have steel as thick as my 20 year old Troy-Bilt. The Toro even has an aluminum gear case instead of cast iron.


Grunt's your man.:wink2:


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

on a toro yes it is alum, and not even treated to resit corrosion, they are all cheating people with low grade machines holding a good name


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

87powershiftx2 said:


> on a toro yes it is alum, and not even treated to resit corrosion, they are all cheating people with low grade machines holding a good name



Why did you buy one then?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

87powershiftx2 said:


> on a toro yes it is alum, and not even treated to resit corrosion, they are all cheating people with low grade machines holding a good name



dont listen to him about toros. in my opinion the tor powermax is one of the best machines you can buy in there price range. they throw the furthest have the best chute control setup and despite there use of plastic they use a strong durable plastic that holds up extremely well. i have not seen any corrosion issues on the 30 or so that have come through the shop this year unless they had been poorly maintained or improperly cleaned


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

almost seems like they are made of unobtainium. this place will let you order them but hard to say if they can get them or maybe they just don't know they are discontinued or something. still may want to tear it apart to see what shape everything is in. if need be you could also stop by a machine shop and see what they say. they may be able to fix what you got for a lot less than a new snowblower. with a lathe and a welder i think that could likely be fix pretty easy.
https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/mtd-1740468-assm-shaft-impell.html


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> almost seems like they are made of unobtainium. this place will let you order them but hard to say if they can get them or maybe they just don't know they are discontinued or something. still may want to tear it apart to see what shape everything is in. if need be you could also stop by a machine shop and see what they say. they may be able to fix what you got for a lot less than a new snowblower. with a lathe and a welder i think that could likely be fix pretty easy.
> https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/mtd-1740468-assm-shaft-impell.html


Have you actually tried to find a machine shop that will do a job like this? Most machine shops are really job shops that specialize in making small runs of parts for customers. They don't do jobs like this.

I called a bunch of machine shops last summer to try to find a shop that would fix a part for my Groundsmaster mower. I never found anyone that would do the job.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

never needed something like this fix. closest to a machine shop that i have ever needed was the driveshaft. cut it on my dads coffee table and took it BIL's work to weld it up. cold maybe see if a highschool metal/machine shop may take it on. i would almost consider trying to weld it up in my driveway but a machine shop would do a better job. bevel the edges put the 2 pieces together on a piece of angle iron and tack them together, check for straightness then weld them up and hope it is straight enough. the harder part would be removing excess material but not taking off too much. the other option would be to try and find a parts machine for cheap or find a solid old machine that just needs an engine.


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

It would be an easy repair if the shaft had not snapped inside the gear case. I have an exploded diagram of the gear case and I suspect based on the diagram that the shaft broke right behind the worm gear. I have not taken the gear case apart yet.

I do have a friend with a lath and maybe he could help me make a new shaft depending on how the worm gear attaches.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

arienskids said:


> dont listen to him about toros. in my opinion the tor powermax is one of the best machines you can buy in there price range. they throw the furthest have the best chute control setup and despite there use of plastic they use a strong durable plastic that holds up extremely well. i have not seen any corrosion issues on the 30 or so that have come through the shop this year unless they had been poorly maintained or improperly cleaned


don't listen!! you should have to work on them in a dealer setting, ok yes they state warranted for life but with many exceptions, 

yes the machine can blow a mile, it's just now made inferior material's cheap steel that rusts from under the paint , un coated alloy that can't handle salt .plastic sorry I've had salt pebbles blow through both sections, and that lower cover one costs $88.00 plus shipping and tax. or about 100 total, need to get it off to give access to the inner workings?like a auger bearing, those molded bolt holes are a one time only, they will round out trying to tighten the nuts under that hold it down, never mind getting it back off, it's reason the new ones are all steel, 

my old toro was 30 years old and never showed it's age. OK lets get down to brass tack's what isn't now made as cheap as possible with NO concern of lasting, after all we live now in a throw away world,
and by the way after every use it got washed with desalting chemicals and lots of clean hot water, still rusted from under the paint the auger housing looks more like a boat motor zinc after a year in the ocean


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

reader2580 said:


> Is there any "secret" parts source to get parts for a Troy-Bilt 42050 snow blower? I need a gear case or impeller shaft as the impeller shaft broke off inside the gear case. I can't find either part anywhere.
> 
> I was going to buy an Ariens or Toro Professional model, but I can't see spending $2,300 for something that doesn't have steel as thick as my 20 year old Troy-Bilt. The Toro even has an aluminum gear case instead of cast iron.


Do you have an eBay account?
Lot's of good used parts (and new) can be found on eBay if you put in a search and remain patient.
I've got some hard to find used parts for my old Ariens.


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes, I have looked on Ebay. I found a guy who says he can get me a used impeller shaft. I don't have a problem with used as long as the worm gear is good I guess.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

so are you sure the shaft broke and you don't have a stripped gear? have you opened things up? usually it is common for the brass gear to strip and not the impeller shaft to fail.


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

crazzywolfie said:


> so are you sure the shaft broke and you don't have a stripped gear? have you opened things up? usually it is common for the brass gear to strip and not the impeller shaft to fail.


Yes, the shaft broke. I unbolted the auger supports at each end and was able to pull the augers and gear case out to expose the broken shaft. The end of the shaft is rough and I can still see the rest of the shaft inside the gear case. The exploded parts diagram for the gear case shows two grooves in the impeller shaft in front and back of the worm gear. It appears the shaft snapped at one of the grooves.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Ebay is my goto place for all hard to find stuff! Not that I recommend it, I am almost ready to bet one could even buy a wife there! 

OK guys——- above was stated with tongue in cheek


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I might have what your looking for. Post a few pictures of the old parts.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

@reader2580, your other thread has run off the rails; see what happens when you mention shovels on a snowblower site? Did you have any luck with a Garden Way or Bolens part to fix your Troy-Bilt?


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

tabora said:


> @reader2580, your other thread has run off the rails; see what happens when you mention shovels on a snowblower site? Did you have any luck with a Garden Way or Bolens part to fix your Troy-Bilt?


Not yet. There is a local guy with a huge collection of broken snow blowers including a Troy-Bilt and a Bolens with the right parts, but he wants $200 and must take everything. Not surprisingly the ad has been up for a month and no takers for his pile of junk.


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

AriensProMike said:


> I might have what your looking for. Post a few pictures of the old parts.


Here is a picture of the gear case. I can't figure out how to get the metal disk out to remove the rest of the broken impeller shaft. No obvious damage internally. The impeller shaft broke when an auger support assembly snapped and the auger twisted the gear case sideways.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I think the big question is ... Can you get a part Number ? With one, any online parts store can search by part #


----------

